# Breeders / Available Puppies



## Ccabal (Aug 14, 2021)

Hello, I am new to the forums and I am in the market for a Maltese puppy. I live in the tri state area but could travel a little north/south/west for the right puppy. My preference would be a purebred to be a companion pet only (no breeding rights or show dog intentions). I would also like a dog that would be on the smaller side (6-8 lbs full grown) easy for me to pick up (I am partially disabled and have physical limitations). Would love to hear of any recommendations. Thx


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Here you go Breeder Referral by State | American Maltese Association


----------

